# Coming in for a slurp



## Hooker771 (Jun 2, 2010)

This one took me about 30 frames prior to getting a decent one.  Any idea why the is a haze around some of the photo like the flower etc.  Almost looks like I tried to stack 2 photos.  Shot at 1/160 with flash on a 100mm with rings and 1.4 tele


----------



## Derrel (Jun 2, 2010)

Turned out pretty good overall though.


----------



## SwitchFX (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice. The hazing would be movement from you, which I doubt because you likely used a tripod, so I will say that it would be a slight movement of wind that caused it. It's a minute amount, though. I wouldn't fret over it.


----------



## Hooker771 (Jun 2, 2010)

No, no tripod. Its too hard using a tripod with the DOF on the mpe-65 Have to hand hold on moving critters. Thats a shame though. Thats the fist time ive gotten that type of ghosting from one of my shots..... I think ill blame the wind.  LOL


----------



## NateS (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shot.  I know how hard these guys are to get in flight and this isn't too shabby at all.


----------



## SwitchFX (Jun 3, 2010)

Hooker771 said:


> No, no tripod. Its too hard using a tripod with the DOF on the mpe-65 Have to hand hold on moving critters. Thats a shame though. Thats the fist time ive gotten that type of ghosting from one of my shots..... I think ill blame the wind.  LOL


You know, I was thinking you could use a cheap shower curtain that's clear to let light through, but to block slight wind. You'll need someone to hold it for you, though. 

Though there is the possibility of lens flare causing this. Even minute amounts can cause ghosting of an image. I suffered from this years ago when I worked with my old film SLR. What lens were you using?


----------



## Hooker771 (Jun 4, 2010)

THis was with a tokina 100mm macro and 1.4 telecon with 2 rings.


----------



## Meshal (Jun 6, 2010)

amazing..


----------

